# problem question



## Mondo (Nov 13, 2014)

Can I pour pr into a mold with an existing pr blank and expect it to bond?  Would it be a clean edge i.e. existing blue pr chunk with a fresh white pour.


----------



## Akula (Nov 13, 2014)

I have not had any problems


----------



## raar25 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes I do my molds in three stages after each layer dries.


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 14, 2014)

I just did this, had some 'experiments' that were too small to do anything with, so I lined them up and poured black dyed PR over them. Turned out great! nice and solid. (mechanically)


----------



## Mondo (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input all!


----------

